# [virtualbox] errore compilazione [RISOLTO]

## drumpaul

Questo ï¿½ l'errore che riporta l'emerge quando fallisce la compilazione di virtualbox:

```
SDL not found at -lSDL -lSDLmain -I/usr/include/SDL or SDL headers not found

  Check the file configure.log for detailed error information
```

ditemi se avete bisogno anche del configure.log (...vi avverto ke sono circa 1000 linee di codice...)

a tal proposito so che virtualbox necessita del pacchetto libsdl che peraltro ho installato:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X alsa arts esd ggi libcaca svga xv -aalib -dga -directfb -fbcon -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -opengl -oss -xinerama" 0 kB
```

magari ho mancato qualche use... ma dalle indicazioni dell'emerge non riesco a capire come risolvere, inoltre non sono pratico di sdl, so a mala pena a cosa serve. Potete aiutarmi?

Grazie

CiaoLast edited by drumpaul on Wed Feb 28, 2007 7:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

l'hai installato tramite svn o portage?

Perché leggendo QUESTA guida parla di svn e poi di vari make..

----------

## drumpaul

Di solito come regola uso portage a meno di richieste particolari del software e in questo caso non ho fatto eccezzione. HO dato semplicemente:

```
emerge virtualbox
```

previo smascheramento dello stesso e delle dipendenze ovviamente.

----------

## Scen

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> ditemi se avete bisogno anche del configure.log (...vi avverto ke sono circa 1000 linee di codice...)

 

Non occorre postare TUTTO il log, penso bastino le ultime righe, dove dovrebbe comparire la causa del problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *drumpaul wrote:*   ditemi se avete bisogno anche del configure.log (...vi avverto ke sono circa 1000 linee di codice...) 
> 
> Non occorre postare TUTTO il log, penso bastino le ultime righe, dove dovrebbe comparire la causa del problema.

 

solitamente le ultime 20righe...    :Wink: 

----------

## drumpaul

Bene,ecco il log:

```
***** Checking SDL *****

compiling the following source file:

#include <cstdio>

#include <SDL/SDL.h>

#include <SDL/SDL_main.h>

extern "C" int main(void)

{

  printf("found version %d.%d.%d",

         SDL_MAJOR_VERSION, SDL_MINOR_VERSION, SDL_PATCHLEVEL);

#if SDL_VERSION_ATLEAST(1,2,7)

  printf(", OK.\n");

  return 0;

#else

  printf(", expected version 1.2.7 or higher\n");

  return 1;

#endif

}

using the following command line:

g++ -O -Wall -o .tmp_out .tmp_src.cc "-lSDL -lSDLmain -I/usr/include/SDL"

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_end'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_refresh'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_get_width'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_draw_bitmap'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_init'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_get_height'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_create_bitma$

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../libSDL.so: undefined reference to `caca_free_bitmap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[21314] ERROR: compile .tmp_src.cc on localhost failed
```

sono stato un po' più generoso, così ho postato tutto ciò che riguarda il checking di SDL.

Spero vi sia d'aiuto.

Ciao

----------

## Scen

```

distcc[21314] ERROR: compile .tmp_src.cc on localhost failed

```

Stai utilizzando distcc per compilare? Disattivalo (aggiungendo -distcc a FEATURES in /etc/make.conf), e riprova.

----------

## drumpaul

Non penso sia quello, comunque anche provando stesso identico errore senza ovviamente quello relativo a distcc.

----------

## Scen

Quegli "undefined reference to 'caca ecc ecc.'" mi fanno pensare che al configure di virtualbox non piacciano le librerie SDL compilate con la USE "libcaca" attiva (o forse c'è qualche libreria "spezzata", hai provato a vedere con revdep-rebuild?). Prova a disabilitarla per libsdl, ricompila questo pacchetto, e riprova con virtualbox.

----------

## Kernel78

Stai provando con la1.3.4-r1 o con la 9999 ?

Non hai preso in considerazione la -bin ?

----------

## drizztbsd

Sì ricompila libsdl (revdep-rebuild dovrebbe farlo lui) oppure reinstalla libcaca

----------

## drumpaul

Risolto ricompilando libsdl senza la USE libcaca, grazie @Scen.

@kernel78: per principio compilo sempre i sorgenti a meno che i pacchetti siano abominevoli come openoffice o simili, poi è questione di gusti...  :Smile: 

Grazie per il supporto

----------

